# Stupid Question, what's with the Skyline?



## lgbr (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm a hard core Honda lover (no changing that).

But I was wondering, what's the deal with the Skyline? Is it a Japanese only vehicle or what? Why are they so rare, and are they still being made?

Forgive me if I should have used the search button or just missed an FAQ.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

they're not japanese only, but they were never produced for the US. They are not being made any more.......well..like they used to be. the G35 coupe here is the skyline 350GT in Japan.

they are rare because they're AWD, twin turbo machines. the R34 GT-R Vspec II set the fastest time for ANY production car at nurburgring in Germany. Faster than ferraris, porsches, etc.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

and a bunch of Honda rice-boys (present company excluded of course  ) try and make thier Civics/Accords look like Skylines vis-a-vis tail lights, headlights, etc.


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

bII said:


> and a bunch of Honda rice-boys (present company excluded of course  ) try and make thier Civics/Accords look like Skylines vis-a-vis tail lights, headlights, etc.


not to mention all the r34 knock off fronts for cars they have.


----------



## lgbr (Sep 14, 2004)

Don't stereotype. I'm not a Honda rice-boy. My exhaust is stock.

Besides, I'm into electronics. I got a computer and an xbox in my 94 Civic.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Half of the people are attracted because we can't have it...that always spurs interest.

The other half are attracted by the engine which can carry an ungodly amount of power on the stock block.


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

NickZac said:


> Half of the people are attracted because we can't have it...that always spurs interest.
> 
> The other half are attracted by the engine which can carry an ungodly amount of power on the stock block.



very true  its most people sweat it because they cant get it. they are VERY hard to get, and if you do, you wouldnt drive it like you would in japan where you can come across them for sale 20bazillion times a day. 

the real hardcore tuners and people in the industry also sweat it because that its been banned from so many circuits that it can only compete in 3 that i know of. Le Mans, JGTC and D1. It was banned for....quite simply....the only car on the track that could touch the skyline was the supra. they felt that it was unfair that it was too easy for it to win. The torch is slowly being passed to the Z33 Fairlady, which is making its presence felt in this years JGTC and D1.


----------



## nissanphile (Sep 9, 2004)

JGTC made a whole new series for the skyline alone if im not mistaken. just because other cars couldn't keep up.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

lgbr said:


> Don't stereotype. I'm not a Honda rice-boy. My exhaust is stock.
> 
> Besides, I'm into electronics. I got a computer and an xbox in my 94 Civic.


Get a performance car, not an economy car, if you are a car guy.
Get a life if you are an electronics guy.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

Skyline=God of all with wheels. 

RB26DETT=The power of GOD. 

What else (other than a 2JZ-GTE) could make 1000 horsepower and almost the same Torque on BONE STOCK INTERNALS! The skyline is Nissan at their finest, my friend. The skyline is the soggy dream we all have. If only I had $100K to spend on a car...


----------



## spankytheking (Sep 25, 2004)

lgbr said:


> Don't stereotype. I'm not a Honda rice-boy. My exhaust is stock.
> 
> Besides, I'm into electronics. I got a computer and an xbox in my 94 Civic.


 what good is an xbox in a car anyways, when your flying down a highway it aint much good to ya, dont get me wrong xbox's are great....on your bigscreen at home


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

chimmike said:


> ...they are rare because they're AWD, twin turbo machines. the R34 GT-R Vspec II set the fastest time for ANY production car at nurburgring in Germany. Faster than ferraris, porsches, etc.





Marc Z31 said:


> ...Skyline=God of all with wheels.
> 
> RB26DETT=The power of GOD.
> 
> What else (other than a 2JZ-GTE) could make 1000 horsepower and almost the same Torque on BONE STOCK INTERNALS! The skyline is Nissan at their finest, my friend. The skyline is the soggy dream we all have. If only I had $100K to spend on a car...


I'm a huge Skyline fan. But lets get realistic with the info. First of all, the thread is started as what's with Skyline... So, you need to specify (for example, in these two posts) that you are talking about the GTR, the top end model of the Skylines. 

Most Skylines are not AWD, only the GTR's and GTS4s (not including the most recent V35 AWD sedan either) are AWD.
Most Skylines are not powered by the RB26DETT. It is only equipped in the GTR, which includes the fact that only the GTR's are twin turbo factory.
Lastly, the RB26DETT is capable of extreme power (Highest I've seen so far is just over 1500hp!), but a stock internal RB26 cannot handle 1000hp! I've only heard of a stock internal RB26 handle up to ~550hp, still a feat for a stock engine!

Here's the first R series GTR (there were two previous GTR's made, last one ended in '73): 
http://www.jbskyline.net/R32/GTR/index2.php

The R32 GTR, which is what started the Skyline's reputation as being unbeatable and nicknamed "Godzilla." It was designed for the Japanese A-Class racing, and ultimately lead to end of that racing series (no other cars could beat it) and lead to the JGTC.

Now, to appreciate the Skyline GTR, looking at in present times, I will admit, it doesn't seem extremely spectacular. I mean compared to Evos, WRXs, etc. But keep in mind, this is a 1989 production car! It's taken some car companies a decade to get competitive cars. And in that manner, I also mean competitively priced. People have to compare the Skyline to the Porsche, Ferrari and such in terms of it's technology, and it's driving ability. All this from a Nissan, not a company someone would think of comparing top end performance cars with.

Here's the Skyline history (R32 and R33 models on this refered page):
http://history.jbskyline.net/index4.php


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

There seems to be millions of the damm things down here.....

I remeber when I was younger, seeing the R32 GTR's in the ATCC Group A races, a bit of Knowlege, Godzilla was the term used in the Australian race reports of the 1989 ATCC season.....I even saw one roll in Adelaide....

It was quick yes, the main advantage of it was the 4WD system, that was compact and reliable enough to work in a raceing environment. If you look at a lot of race reports/watch the race on tape, you'll notice the main advantage of the GTR was its awesome grid launches off the line....and then the second team car holds the field up......

However its not all good, a few ATCC drivers who drove the R32 GTR's complained about turbo lag, and said the R31 GTS-R was a much better car to drive. There where initial reliablility issues (Gibson Motor Sport in Australia wherer the first team outside of Japan to get GTR's). Also when the GTR was destroying all, the only cars (well at least in ATCC) that could get anywhere near it where 5 year + designes, I mean the Ford RS500 was a 1985 car and it could keep up with/sometimes beat the GTR's, same with the old 1986 VL Commodore V8 (RB30 turbo version never raced in group A)....Also its a group A car, too bad Group B cct raceing never got off the ground  

But lets not take too much away from it, it was (hell, IS) a awesome car.....I won't comment about the R33/R34 GTR's because I've never driven one, (only GTS-T's) 

And as from banned from tracks it wasn't banned, there was just no class to run it in.....

(Oh and great for parts for the VL commie  )


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

lgbr said:


> Don't stereotype. I'm not a Honda rice-boy. My exhaust is stock.
> 
> Besides, I'm into electronics. I got a computer and an xbox in my 94 Civic.


computer + XBox in car = rice (especially if you can't spring for an exhaust but you but an extra puter/game console in your shitbox).

Plus I said present company excluded. Don't make me take it back.

Also don't try convincing us that an RB will fit in your Civic (inside joke from OT forum)


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

lgbr said:


> Don't stereotype. I'm not a Honda rice-boy. My exhaust is stock.
> 
> Besides, I'm into electronics. I got a computer and an xbox in my 94 Civic.



Rice Xbox and Computer and Car do not go into the same sentance. You contradicted yourself. I believe everyone would agree having a computer and Xbox in your car is represented as rice. 

Tell me this can you post and read NF while driving and playing Halo on your Xbox?


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

Skylines aer over-rated


----------



## elusivemax91 (Jul 15, 2004)

slow b14 you are just saying that because you b14 cant keep up with the skyline.


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

lgbr said:


> I'm a hard core Honda lover (no changing that).
> 
> But I was wondering, what's the deal with the Skyline? Is it a Japanese only vehicle or what? Why are they so rare, and are they still being made?
> 
> Forgive me if I should have used the search button or just missed an FAQ.


seeing how you are a "Hard core Honda lover" You wouldn't understand because your eyes are clouded by the bright and shiny things you put on your Honda, And you are not worthy of the Force, (Luke. You have to let go ...... May the Force be with you.......


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

nissanphile said:


> JGTC made a whole new series for the skyline alone if im not mistaken. just because other cars couldn't keep up.


Not in the JGTC. The JGTC GTR chassis were rear drive (ATTESA E-TS was banned from the JGTC as well), and after 99 or so, didn't use the RB series engines. The R34 GTRs also had a weight penalty imposed on them of 10 kgs(could have been 15. I forgot now. The 2003 rules are still on jgtc.net, so if you really want to know you can check there). BTW, the Z33 chassis which all of the Nissan manufacturer backed teams use now do not have this restriction.

If you really want to see how insane the GTR can be in a more modern environment, check out the 24 hours of Nürburgring. That series allows teams to enter the GTR without any penalities. If I remember correctly from Speed's awful coverage this year, a R34 GTR ended up in the top 6 despite being a class A8 car (the highest classes are S and SS) and starting below the top 10.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

They used the RB until 2001 and then went to the VQ and a transaxle in the back to improve weight distribution.

They were allowed to run 4WD, but the weight penalty cancels out the 4WD advantage so they stopped running it in '96 or '97 I think.

The Falken R34 finished 5th overall this year at the Ring. It was beaten by tubeframe purpose built race cars, so not really a fair fight. It did win it's class.

The Speed channel coverage sucked. 24hr race and we get 1 hour of coverage. I guess it was better than nothing. I watched part of it on the web, but those were low res web cam shots.

If you want to see GT-R's in action and listen to English, buy the GT-R video from Duke Video in the UK. It has a feature on the Falken car including a bunch of incar stuff. There are also laps of the Ring in the Prospec R34 with Dirk Schoysmann (sp) that are awesome. NOTE, you must have a region free DVD player to watch it, it's not compatible with US region 1 DVD players.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

ReVerm said:


> Not in the JGTC. The JGTC GTR chassis were rear drive (ATTESA E-TS was banned from the JGTC as well), and after 99 or so, didn't use the RB series engines. The R34 GTRs also had a weight penalty imposed on them of 10 kgs(could have been 15. I forgot now. The 2003 rules are still on jgtc.net, so if you really want to know you can check there). BTW, the Z33 chassis which all of the Nissan manufacturer backed teams use now do not have this restriction.
> 
> If you really want to see how insane the GTR can be in a more modern environment, check out the 24 hours of Nürburgring. That series allows teams to enter the GTR without any penalities. If I remember correctly from Speed's awful coverage this year, a R34 GTR ended up in the top 6 despite being a class A8 car (the highest classes are S and SS) and starting below the top 10.


The JGTC was introduced because it allowed for non-factory modifications which allowed other car makers to modify cars so they could perform near the level of GTRs. This is what Nissan is using now to have a car able to remain in the GT500 class, the twin turbo'd VQ30 350Z. If it wasn't for the flexible rules that allowed others to keep up with the GTR earlier, the 350Z would not be able to be competitive now.

The JGTC uses rules of constantly changing weight penalties to give more powerful cars more weight to keep the field pretty even. It is very similar to the NHRA's drag racing rules. Every race qualified and/or won in certain positions add or remove weight for that race or the next. So, every race they end up with different total weight penelties. Here's the basic rules:
http://www.jgtcusa.net/jgtc_rules.html
There are different penalties for other attributes (mid-ship, narrow nose, etc)

The RB26 was ran until the end of the 2002 JGTC year, towards the end of that year, a few cars ran the VQ30DETT in preparation for the next year and the remaining continued with the RB26DETT. In 2003, the limited production JGTC GT500 class R34 GTRs were all equipped with the VQ30DETT. I say limited because there was a special production of those GTRs because factory production of GTR's was discontinued in 2002, along with the RB26.

Here's the Nurburgring info:
http://www.nismo.co.jp/M_SPORTS/nurburgring2004/index.html


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

GTES-t said:


> The JGTC uses rules of constantly changing weight penalties to give more powerful cars more weight to keep the field pretty even. It is very similar to the NHRA's drag racing rules. Every race qualified and/or won in certain places add or remove weight for that race or the next. So, every race they end up with different total weight penelties. Here's the basic rules:
> http://www.jgtcusa.net/jgtc_rules.html


This is true, but the R34 chassis had its own specific weight penalty which needed to be carried throughout the entire season, and entirely in ballast. I distincly remembered reading about it in 2002 rule book scans, but I can't remember if it carried over to the 2003 rules. I have not seen anything out of the official rulebook for 2004 besides the sniplets they put up on the jgtc websites.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

Nismo Skyline said:


> They used the RB until 2001 and then went to the VQ and a transaxle in the back to improve weight distribution.


The RB was used through the 2002 year. Again, some switched to the VQ30DETT late in the 2002 year, to get it tuned and prepped for the next year, but the major contenders for driver/team points kept the RB26DETT until the end of the 2002 year.

Here's Calsonic's cars for example:

2001 (RB26DETT): http://www.calsonickansei.co.jp/race/report/2001/machine.html
2002 (RB26DETT): http://www.calsonickansei.co.jp/race/report/2002/machine.html
2003 (VQ30DETT): http://www.calsonickansei.co.jp/race/report/2003/machine.html
And this year, the VQ30DETT equipped Fairlady Z (350Z):
http://www.calsonickansei.co.jp/race/team/2004/machine.html


----------



## nissanphile (Sep 9, 2004)

is the vq30dett a stock jdm engine or is it a twin turbo modified vq30de? it seems to me that i read somewhere that the GTR was eliminated from one class in the jgtc, maybe i'm talking about the 300 series. after all i've heard reports of R34's being dyno'd (stock) at 320hp which would put them out of running for the 300 series.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

The twin turbo'd VQ30 isn't a stock engine, it's a modified VQ30DE. The only VQ that I know of being available factory turbo'd was the VQ25 in the Stagea wagon.

The Stagea 250t was equipped with the VQ25DET (yep, single turbo) it was run, well produced late 2001 thru 2002 at least. I don't know if they ended in 2002 or 2003. I know the new Stagea no longer has the DET, now it's only the VQ25DD or VQ35DE.


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

nissanphile said:


> is the vq30dett a stock jdm engine or is it a twin turbo modified vq30de? it seems to me that i read somewhere that the GTR was eliminated from one class in the jgtc, maybe i'm talking about the 300 series. after all i've heard reports of R34's being dyno'd (stock) at 320hp which would put them out of running for the 300 series.



that 320 is at the flywheel. and thats why the GT-R's (all GT-R's) run in the 500 class.


----------



## nissanphile (Sep 9, 2004)

tougedrifter said:


> that 320 is at the flywheel. and thats why the GT-R's (all GT-R's) run in the 500 class.


that's what i said 

thanks for the clarification on the vq subject, but at least we know that nissan has at least done a turbo on the vq before- making it a distinct possibility for any future GTR.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

tougedrifter said:


> that 320 is at the flywheel. and thats why the GT-R's (all GT-R's) run in the 500 class.


What you do need to remember when looking at the classifications though is that 300 and 500 are _not_stricly enforced upper limits. Many cars have less than 300 or 500 (the VQ powered cars are a good example), and some exceed 300 or 500 by a small amount (one of the Supras from a few years back had 520-some hp to the rear wheels). Also, cars are often detuned or employ air restrictors to compete in a lower class. Advan had a Viper in the series til last year or so, and it ran in the GT300 class with just about 300hp.


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

ReVerm said:


> What you do need to remember when looking at the classifications though is that 300 and 500 are _not_stricly enforced upper limits. Many cars have less than 300 or 500 (the VQ powered cars are a good example), and some exceed 300 or 500 by a small amount (one of the Supras from a few years back had 520-some hp to the rear wheels). Also, cars are often detuned or employ air restrictors to compete in a lower class. Advan had a Viper in the series til last year or so, and it ran in the GT300 class with just about 300hp.



im talking 320 stock...why would you want to really run a stock car against race bred cars that happen to be around the 300 mark? i havent heard of GT-R's competing against the tadpoles in the 300 class, although im probably wrong. they like to hang with the big dogs. they are the car that sets the pace for the 500 class.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

NickZac said:


> Half of the people are attracted because we can't have it...that always spurs interest.
> 
> The other half are attracted by the engine which can carry an ungodly amount of power on the stock block.


 hell i'd rather have a lotus exige or a a noble M12 GTR
the Noble









the lotus


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

nissanphile said:


> that's what i said
> 
> thanks for the clarification on the vq subject, but at least we know that nissan has at least done a turbo on the vq before- making it a distinct possibility for any future GTR.


a possibility? its fact..the 2007 GT-R will have a twin-turbo'd VQ making about 400HP from factory..


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

elusivemax91 said:


> slow b14 you are just saying that because you b14 cant keep up with the skyline.


Your right, I want to pay 6 figures for a car that barley out runs car that cost 70K less  If we could get them for a reasable cost, then I might care. I'll take a new Elise please.


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

another honda vs nissan thread. let's grow up children


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

SlowB14 said:


> Your right, I want to pay 6 figures for a car that barley out runs car that cost 70K less  If we could get them for a reasable cost, then I might care. I'll take a new Elise please.



first of all.....it doesnt cost six figures. more like 90k (ok so close to...) for an r34 VspecII. and the only reason it costs so much is because of the legalization cost. thats what really makes it so expensive. you can find them for dirt cheap in japan, and then that will cut your cost down severly than if you bought a brand new car. i saw one for sale in japan that was 5 grand USD for a GT-R. mechanicals and interior were fine, just the exterior could use a little tiny bit of work.


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

tougedrifter said:


> first of all.....it doesnt cost six figures. more like 90k (ok so close to...) for an r34 VspecII. and the only reason it costs so much is because of the legalization cost. thats what really makes it so expensive. you can find them for dirt cheap in japan, and then that will cut your cost down severly than if you bought a brand new car. i saw one for sale in japan that was 5 grand USD for a GT-R. mechanicals and interior were fine, just the exterior could use a little tiny bit of work.


So you proved my point. I don't live in Japan, I doubt you do either, so legalization costs apply. Way to expensive. I like the car, it's just over hyped.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Skylines are a lot like marijuana or underage drinking. The fact that your not supposed to have it or do it makes you want it even more.


----------



## rhynorock (Aug 7, 2004)

Just outta curiosity, what was the retail on a brand new GTS?


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

rhynorock said:


> Just outta curiosity, what was the retail on a brand new GTS?


there are no brand new ones anymore. at least it would be hard to find one that is new. they stopped production of the GTS in 02 i think, and the remaining GT-R's stopped prod. in the beginning of 03.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

NickZac said:


> Skylines are a lot like marijuana or underage drinking. The fact that your not supposed to have it or do it makes you want it even more.


True that


----------



## jokomosa87 (Oct 2, 2004)

*need suggestions/help*

im gettin a g35 soon. but i dont understand da diff between da new AWD 2005 g35 and the 04 one (RW). which has more hp and torque?
AND also..
is there any body kit that looks like the gtr r34 skyline for mai future g35?
or any thing that will make it close to lookin like one?


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

jokomosa87 said:


> im gettin a g35 soon. but i dont understand da diff between da new AWD 2005 g35 and the 04 one (RW). which has more hp and torque?
> AND also..
> is there any body kit that looks like the gtr r34 skyline for mai future g35?
> or any thing that will make it close to lookin like one?



it wont look anything like an r series skyline. completly different dimensions. but they make r34 look alike front bumpers for pretty much anything. i dont see the point in disrespecting a car like that though. if anything, go for a c-west v35 skyline kit. if i had a expensive car like that, that has that great of history, i would put nothing but the best on it, not try and make it look like something else.


----------



## jokomosa87 (Oct 2, 2004)

tougedrifter said:


> it wont look anything like an r series skyline. completly different dimensions. but they make r34 look alike front bumpers for pretty much anything. i dont see the point in disrespecting a car like that though. if anything, go for a c-west v35 skyline kit. if i had a expensive car like that, that has that great of history, i would put nothing but the best on it, not try and make it look like something else.


o... thx a lot!


----------



## jokomosa87 (Oct 2, 2004)

*need more help/suggestions*

im tryin to put the emblems on mai future g35. the SKYLINE, 350 gt, and the both nissan emblems.
but dont noe where to get them. 
can ne one help me? THX! :jump:


----------



## nissanphile (Sep 9, 2004)

jokomosa87 said:


> im tryin to put the emblems on mai future g35. the SKYLINE, 350 gt, and the both nissan emblems.
> but dont noe where to get them.
> can ne one help me? THX! :jump:


i think nissan is offering them, check in parts. or perhaps it was nismo, either way there was an "official" distributor...


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

nissanphile said:


> i think nissan is offering them, check in parts. or perhaps it was nismo, either way there was an "official" distributor...



you can get them at your local infiniti/nissan dealership.


----------



## jokomosa87 (Oct 2, 2004)

*agen.. suggestions/help plz.. thx..*

do u guys noe da *SITES* for the "look-alike" body kit of r35 for mai g35?


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

jokomosa87 said:


> do u guys noe da *SITES* for the "look-alike" body kit of r35 for mai g35?



once again, there is no r35 skyline. no such thing. never will be. and your G35 already looks like the V35 skyline. but if you care so much, you can purchase a v35 front and rear bumper. if it really makes the difference. but if you want an aftermarket style bumper, get a c-west or something else j-spec for the v35 and just toss it on your g35. the radiator supports might be different, and might take alittle fabrication.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

why do you wanna make your G35 look like an R34??pointless if you ask me, and i say the stock curves of the G35 look perfect, just lower it and add rims, you got a sweet ass ride..as for the AWD G35, , its the same thing, just with ATTESA..


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

180SX-X said:


> why do you wanna make your G35 look like an R34??pointless if you ask me, and i say the stock curves of the G35 look perfect, just lower it and add rims, you got a sweet ass ride..as for the AWD G35, , its the same thing, just with ATTESA..


he got bored of his integra-slash-skyline and now wants a g35-slash-skyline

there is a r35!!!! .. concept


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

but it isnt a skyline. its a gt-r


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

plus that's an old concept that bombed... the next GT-R is going to be different...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

thank god


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

jeong said:


> there is a r35!!!! .. concept




EEERR! wrong. no such thing as an r35 unless nissan, for some retarded reason, decided to revert BACK to the old chassis BNC/HCR/ECR chassis style with a few upgrades to base their new gt-r model off. the R3(X) was chassis code. Excample...GT-Rs = BNR32, BNR33, BNR34. GTS-T HCR32 blah blah blah. the r was never a generational designation, thats what the 32, 33, and 34 were. we now have the 35....V35. because the car is based off the VQ series chassis (if im not mistaken, its a v something).


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

> because the car is based off the VQ series chassis (if im not mistaken, its a v something).


it's not a vq series chassis. it's a vq series engine.

v35 = JDM v35 skyline / USDM infiniti g35 both powered by vq35de








r35 = GT-R concept


----------



## jokomosa87 (Oct 2, 2004)

*need help/suggestionss plzz*

what should i do to increase hp/torque to mai g35 w/o using hold grip load of money?? i get suggestions like to get a 350z air vent and stuff... :cheers:


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

get z33 stuff. they both have the vq35de. however it will require some what modifications because the they are setup slightly different


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

the 350Z and G35 ahve basically the same exact engine, just some exaust and intake differences make the g35 have 7 less HP..i would get a greddy twinturbo kit..


----------



## jokomosa87 (Oct 2, 2004)

can ne one post up a g with da color diamond graphite... i see in pics online but they dont seem like da "real" color that will come out in real life... so if u hab pics some took then it'll be most appreciative if u post it.. tHX!!!


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

jeong said:


> it's not a vq series chassis. it's a vq series engine.
> 
> v35 = JDM v35 skyline / USDM infiniti g35 both powered by vq35de
> 
> ...



i know they have the vq engines, but the chassis code starts with a v too....i cant think of it right now but ill post up when it comes to me. 


and that wasnt an r35...it was a GT-R concept. r series died at the beginning of 03.


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

u fukking nub.. gt-r concept's chassis code is r35
as far as g35's and v35 skylines go, they're chassis code is v35


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

jeong said:


> u fukking nub.. gt-r concept's chassis code is r35
> as far as g35's and v35 skylines go, they're chassis code is v35



___r35? 


dont you get that all chassis in the r designation (HCR, BNR, ECR) are ALL DEAD. OLD chassis styles. the r3x wasnt the GT-R chassis codes, there were more skylines than just GT-R's. if nissan was going to revert BACK to the BNR chassis, a chassis they STOPPED MAKING over 2 years ago, then they would be completly dumb. GT-R will be based off the v chassis, because if they go with the R, its basically de-evolving back to what it was.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

jeong said:


> u fukking nub.. gt-r concept's chassis code is r35
> as far as g35's and v35 skylines go, they're chassis code is v35


The GTR Concept has no chassis code. It was a concept, chassis codes are assigned to production or planned production vehicles. The Concept was neither of those, it was just an idea, the production model could be like it or nothing like it. Remember, it was shown in 2001, and it's not supposed to start production until 2007 if things go as planned. Obviously, it's not going to be anything like the concept, I'd hope not after 6 years of improvements!

As far as the R35 code, when it was announced that the R34 line was to end, everyone assumed that the next Skyline was going to be the R35. Until it showed up with the V35 designation.

Now, some of the GTR fans still refer to the next GTR as an R35. Those are mostly that same ones who think that the GTR, and Skylines for that matter, has only had an R designation. 

The fact is no one but Nissan knows what body designation the next GTR will carry. Some hope it will keep the R because of the R series GTR's racing legend. Some think it may be a V body code because as previous GTR's it carried the body designation of the present Skyline. That was, of course, when it's been the Skyline GTR. From all references and appearances made by Nissan, the next GTR will most likely not be connected to the Skyline name. So it may not share a body designation code with any other Nissan vehicle.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Maybe the R means 6 Cyliner inline? I mean the R30 Skyline had the 6 Cylinder L serries, the R31 had the RB and RD engines, and the R32-34 had the RB's.....And I know some R31's and R32s had CA20E's or CA18DE's.......and most R30's had the FJ serries motors.....

V35? I think V6.....

Also I heard a rumor (please somebody prove me wrong) that Nissan is not releaseing any new motors for the next few years due to money problems....hell the last time this happened they "dumbed" down all (well most) their engines to save money....


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

nissans flagship motor now is the VQ, wich IIRC was already stated to be in the next GT-R, wich has no affiliation with the current skylines, and will be based on its own platform, neither being Vxx or Rxx..plus itll be twin turbo'd making 400HP or V8 SC making about the same HP..


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

Nizmodore said:


> Maybe the R means 6 Cyliner inline? I mean the R30 Skyline had the 6 Cylinder L serries, the R31 had the RB and RD engines, and the R32-34 had the RB's.....And I know some R31's and R32s had CA20E's or CA18DE's.......and most R30's had the FJ serries motors.....


It's a very common misconception that the body codes are related to the engine. One reason is because most people only know the Skylines in recent forms (R32-34, all RB's except the CA18 which many don't know about). And the other reason because of the code change to V which coincides with the VQ introduction to the Skyline. The fact is, the body code letter has nothing to do with the engine or anything else for that matter.

When the Skyline switched to the R designator, the RB was not even in production. The examples you've given of four cylinder engines used in the R series Skylines helps to show it's not refering to being in-line six.
The R30 also used the Z18 4 Cyl. As you mentioned the FJ20ET 4 cyl. was used on the R30-RS, which returned the Skyline to the track. The CA18i was the only CA used on the R31s and R32s.

The engine to body code idea seems like it matches in a few cars. Until you look into things and find out it doesn't. The R series and V series Skylines seem to prove the myth, until you look at the first R body Skyline (R30). The S series Silvia, 180SX (or 200SX as it's called in Aus/UK) with it's SR20 seems to add even more to the myth. Until you look at the first S series, the S12 (FJ20 in Japan, CA18 and VG20 export models). The SR didn't show until '91, 8 years after the S series started.

There are more models then just these 2, and they all show that the body code letter designator has nothing to do with the engine, style of engine, etc. There's the Z series Z31,32,33; the N series Pulsar; P series Primera/Infiniti G20; B series Sunny/Sentra; A series Maxima; etc.


----------



## nissanphile (Sep 9, 2004)

It's been quoted by Ghosn time and time again- the next skyline (g35x) and *assuming the relation* in the last generation skyline GTR that the next gtr will be fairly affordable and shipped worldwide. considering that the R34 lost on the order of 2-8mil in one year (i want to say- plz don't quote me) i doubt they're going to make a factory supercar again. i think the best we can hope for is a VQ--DETT or as was mentioned a supercharged v8 likely sourced from the nissan truck line (remember the ka?)- rather than some new improved monstrosity. what i'd personally like to see is something a little bolder than the refined lines of the 350z or g35, two door, sporting atessa-ets and a forced induction vq. the parts are all there, its just a matter of putting them together.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

nissanphile said:


> considering that the R34 lost on the order of 2-8mil in one year (i want to say- plz don't quote me) i doubt they're going to make a factory supercar again.


The R34 line did do very badly, it was a car that did not fit the Japanese market demands at that time. Now, the distinction that needs to be made, is that was the entire R34 line. However, the R34 GTR did not have any problems selling. Just as they know the next GTR will when it arrives.


----------



## nissanphile (Sep 9, 2004)

on another note, to those who have driven or own GTRs and have driven the 350z or g35 coupe or sedan. how does the chassis compare? flex, body roll, etc. just curious!


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

nissanphile said:


> on another note, to those who have driven or own GTRs and have driven the 350z or g35 coupe or sedan. how does the chassis compare? flex, body roll, etc. just curious!



I have a friends that own both those  a few have 350's/g35's and a couple have GT-R's, and what i noticed between the two is that the 350's seem to have just a tad more roll than the GT-R's. not really much of a noticeable different, but its there. anyways, that was just my experience.


----------



## aGreatNewB (Oct 13, 2004)

*help plz...*

i posted this exact thing in some other place in this forum... so u might hab seen this... but..i am a newb.. and i barely noe about cars... i admit im a great newb.. therefore i need alot of ur help.. i might get a car, depending on which universities i get accepted to..(strict parents....) (duh.. asian parents...) so if i do get accepted to this one college, they said i cud get ne car ranging about 30k... im sure they will be sort of lenient and maybe cross over still 35k, but i am wondering which will be a good first car... i want to start drifting with mai friend but not race... yes.. agen ... i a great newb... so what would be a good car around my price range for drifting and so on.. should i get at or mt? (member i dunno how to do stick..) these were the cars i have been thinking about : evo 8, g35, 350z, s2000, and maybe the silvia's... so whoever has any suggestions they can give me, it'll be every thankful!! THX ahead!!


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

^^ stay in your own thread


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

jeong said:


> u fukking nub.. gt-r concept's chassis code is r35
> as far as g35's and v35 skylines go, they're chassis code is v35



just to be an ass.....isnt it time you learn when to shut up? the chassis isnt "v35", its actually an FM platform, with a CPV35 designation. and the GT-R never had an r chassis designation, and the "r35" concept...was just that. a concept, given the r35 designation by people who dont know whats going on. r32 = doesnt equal GT-R, r33 = doesnt equal GT-R, i think you know where im going with this. bnr = gt-r, but HCR ECR ER = all non gt-r's with r designations.


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

^^ look somebody finally did some research

ps. dont piss me off


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

jeong said:


> ^^ look somebody finally did some research
> 
> ps. dont piss me off



I basically re-stated what i had been saying....except i had to look up the FM variant for the new skyline...the CPV35 coding.


and i was just being an ass  no harm no foul :thumbup:


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

i like how that great newb guy is like "I barely noe about cars... i admit im a great newb.. " that ish cracked me up hahaha.


----------



## jokomosa87 (Oct 2, 2004)

sorrie fer keep on posting this, but i HAB to noe, and i need peeps' help. i was thinking bout getting a g35, and lub da car. but something made me sort of shaky on mai choice, all becuz of yesterdai.... me and mai friends were kicking it together and two drivers of da four people wanted to race. SO i got in da passenger seat in one of da cars and this guy in another pass. seat. and we raced.... RETARDED THING TO DO... i got into a Acura TL while da other was a Nissan maxima. this road was a hill and had some sharp turns... we raced up da hill and the tl was winning, and while racing down, the maxima tried to pass the tl in a freaken blind corner goin 90 mph..!the driver saw a on coming car at the last moment and made a sharp turn into the woods.. then i saw through the mirror of da car i was in and all i cud see was the maxima's headlight going crzy up and down..well the car flipped 3 times until it landed.. shit i had 2 of mai friends in there and i thought i lost them... but they were fine, only had minor scratches but da car was totaled.. and i heard that the g35 doesnt hab da good of a grip.. so im worried bout it.. any suggestions on which tires has grip or even which cars hab a good control and steering.. plz help.. thx


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

jokomosa87 said:


> sorrie fer keep on posting this, but i HAB to noe, and i need peeps' help. i was thinking bout getting a g35, and lub da car. but something made me sort of shaky on mai choice, all becuz of yesterdai.... me and mai friends were kicking it together and two drivers of da four people wanted to race. SO i got in da passenger seat in one of da cars and this guy in another pass. seat. and we raced.... RETARDED THING TO DO... i got into a Acura TL while da other was a Nissan maxima. this road was a hill and had some sharp turns... we raced up da hill and the tl was winning, and while racing down, the maxima tried to pass the tl in a freaken blind corner goin 90 mph..!the driver saw a on coming car at the last moment and made a sharp turn into the woods.. then i saw through the mirror of da car i was in and all i cud see was the maxima's headlight going crzy up and down..well the car flipped 3 times until it landed.. shit i had 2 of mai friends in there and i thought i lost them... but they were fine, only had minor scratches but da car was totaled.. and i heard that the g35 doesnt hab da good of a grip.. so im worried bout it.. any suggestions on which tires has grip or even which cars hab a good control and steering.. plz help.. thx


 :dumbass: DOUBLE FUCKIN POST!!!!!!!!!! NEWBS KEEP YOUR QUESTIONS TO ONE THREAD!!!!! YOU DONT NEED TO POST THIS IN SEVERAL DIFFERENT THREADS BECAUSE NOONE CARES. and no you arent getting a g35, and no you arent street racing or anything you say. BeCuZ U MuZt B LiK3 13 yE4Rs OlD! shut up and sit down. please. this is a forum....not instant messenger. answers take time to get.


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

people who can't spell correctly shouldn't drive -__- and post on forums


----------



## shadowskyline (Jan 12, 2005)

Marc Z31 said:


> Skyline=God of all with wheels.
> 
> RB26DETT=The power of GOD.
> 
> What else (other than a 2JZ-GTE) could make 1000 horsepower and almost the same Torque on BONE STOCK INTERNALS! The skyline is Nissan at their finest, my friend. The skyline is the soggy dream we all have. If only I had $100K to spend on a car...


hey @ batfa.com u can get a skyline pretty cheap(4 a skyline) 
:jawdrop: :newbie: 
:givebeer: :cheers:


----------



## shadowskyline (Jan 12, 2005)

jeong said:


> people who can't spell correctly shouldn't drive -__- and post on forums


yeah :givebeer: :givebeer: :asleep: :fluffy: 
THANK YOU FOR THE BEER :banana: :woowoo: :cheers:


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

shadowskyline said:


> hey @ batfa.com u can get a skyline pretty cheap(4 a skyline)
> :jawdrop: :newbie:
> :givebeer: :cheers:


1.) bafta has the prices BEFORE legalization. after legalization and shipping and all is said and done, your looking at a min. of 30 grand. the 100k hes talkin about is for r34 vspecs.


----------



## Sky_R31 (Nov 1, 2005)

*i am a skyline lover*

ok i just registered so that i can have my say, i believe this was originally a post about a civic lover asking whats with the skyline....well i am fortunate enough to own a limited edition model skyline, The GTS-R. and i have to say she is an AWESOME car. I'm from Australia, and as far as we know theres possibly only 10 still in the country, two of which are in victoria(that we know of, possibly more) i own one of the two in vic. I also own an r31 gxe, rb30 engine. We have slightly modified the GTS-R trying to keep as much original parts on it as possible, so as not to take away from the way it rolled off the line. I dont know lots of facts like the rest of u guys! (i'm only female afterall) but i do know the GTS-R was a group A car and did very well. and i'm sorry dude but i have to agree....x-box in ur car is pure rice with a capitol R. i spent all my money into making my car go faster. my cd player doesnt even work, lol i have a couple key scratches down the side too...which when i have more money will be repaired...but at the moment is about that 1/4 mile time slip for us.(me and my boy friend) so far we made a lousy time... 14.2 seconds @ 110 mph.... we think theres a possible 12 there tho. so if i were u. i'd sell the xbox and make that honda grunt, like cars are supposed to


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, however, check the last posted date on threads before posting. The last post on this thread was in January!


----------



## Sky_R31 (Nov 1, 2005)

GTES-t said:


> Welcome to the forum, however, check the last posted date on threads before posting. The last post on this thread was in January!


lol i found the thread thro google, and seen this guys question and just wanted to say something to it, sorry, but nice to meet you :thumbup:


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

tougedrifter said:


> :dumbass: DOUBLE FUCKIN POST!!!!!!!!!! NEWBS KEEP YOUR QUESTIONS TO ONE THREAD!!!!! YOU DONT NEED TO POST THIS IN SEVERAL DIFFERENT THREADS BECAUSE NOONE CARES. and no you arent getting a g35, and no you arent street racing or anything you say. BeCuZ U MuZt B LiK3 13 yE4Rs OlD! shut up and sit down. please. this is a forum....not instant messenger. answers take time to get.


You are the one acting like a 13 year old newb. How the hell are you going to tell him that he isn't going to get the car he says he is?? You might not care about a noobs questions but speak for yourself. This is a forum so he can ask whatever questions he likes and not have to deal with assholes like you. You are the kind of person that gives this forum a bad rep.

P.S. I know this thread is old but it was already brought back up by someone else so keep your bitching to yourself.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

ga16freak said:


> You are the one acting like a 13 year old newb. How the hell are you going to tell him that he isn't going to get the car he says he is?? You might not care about a noobs questions but speak for yourself. This is a forum so he can ask whatever questions he likes and not have to deal with assholes like you. You are the kind of person that gives this forum a bad rep.
> 
> P.S. I know this thread is old but it was already brought back up by someone else so keep your bitching to yourself.


hmm, you might want to do research, cuz he isn't lieing. you wont really get a LEGALIZED skyline for much less than 30k but you can't get a r34 gtr vspec legalied. It was an old thread, so you should just drop the arguement


----------



## ak47m203 (Apr 24, 2005)

1989- Nissan debuted the GT-R to compete in the JTC (Japan Touring Car) Group A racing series. The GT-R was undefeated in its first season. 4 years running the GT-R won the championship in the JTC Group A series, a record of 29 wins out of 29 races. 

1991- Nurburgring 24 hour endurance race Group N class the Skyline GT-R won in the First participation of the event. At the Spa Francorchamps 24 hour endurance race in the same year of 1991, the GT-R won overall in Group A, and Group N1 beating long time competitor cars.

1994- Because of its dominance, the Skyline was given its own series in 1994 the JGTC, (Japan GT car) series.

1991 -1997- The Skyline was undefeated in N1 endurance racing in Japan, winning all 50 series. 

Nissan never produced a Skyline GT-R to comply with the United States standards. From 1989 -1999 there were 3 models of Skyline GT-R produced. The R32, R33, and the R34. Each features the RB26DETT engine, ATTESA E-TS all wheel drive system, and Nissan's Super HICAS four wheel steering system. The engine is 2.6 liter, dual overhead cam, 24 valve, twin turbo charged, and intercooled producing 276 hp @ 6800rpm, capable of handling over 600 hp without internal modifications. Under normal conditions the car remains rear wheel drive. The traction on the R32 is assisted by the ATTESA E-TS system, an electronically controlled all wheel drive system by transferring torque of up to 50% to the front wheels. The R33 and R34 are available with ATTESA E-TS Pro. The ATTESA E-TS Pro system includes a more aggressively controlled torque splitting computer and an electronically controlled limited slip differential in the rear.


----------



## red_cpv35 (Oct 19, 2003)

*They're Racing Again*

G35's with V8s are coming to Gran Am next year. 

See: http://www.speedtv.com/articles/auto/roadracing/20955/

"Team HLM will lead the Infiniti G35 GT Coupe two-car program that brings together Crawford Race Cars for chassis development and Menards Engineering International, which will focus on developing the 4.5 L Infiniti V-8 engine package." 

There are already 350Z's in this series.

Hope they are competitive like their heritage. Be nice if NISMO was in on it too. Be cool to see someone do this in Speed World Challenge, but I think the rules are too different. 

(BTW, Team PTG is coming back to ALMS, too.)


----------

